# Buying food online



## pedirn308 (Dec 13, 2012)

I want to start buying my puppy's Acana online...any recommendations on suggested web sites?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

try Doggiefood.com - they are a sponsor here and I have been ordering from them for quite a while


Lee


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

chewy.com is also good.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

2nd vote for Chewy.com. I have been ordering from them since Aug. I have a standing order with them and get free shipping because it is over a certain amount. The Solid Gold is sometimes hard to get, Chewy called and told me right away and offered to substitute smaller bags at the same price. That way I didn't have to worry about running short since I can't get it locally.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I've used doggiefood.com in the past and was very happy with them. Good prices, fast delivery, free shipping alot of times on larger orders.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have used both as well as petflow.com and have found them all to be good.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I use petfooddirect.com occassionally and havent had any issues.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I alternate Chewy's and Wag.com. Both great customer service.

I have found much better pricing on both compared to a few others listed.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

PetFlow.com is a good one. You get free shipping on orders over 49 bucks, it's pretty fast too.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I placed an order on wag.com today. 

Lots of coupons for their site, too: WAG15, WAG30, FOOD, etc.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Doggiefood emails you lots of discounts once you buy. Right now, I am doing chewy because they seem to be the only one stocking all varieties of the food I do buy..and I hae no issue with them.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm using petfooddirect.com. Best prices for the food I buy


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I've had good experiences with petbest.com. I've used doggiefood.com as well. Service from both has been excellent. Petbest.com seems to be West Coast based, so shipping to Virginia takes a day or so longer--but their prices are the best I've found for Nutri Source (at the moment, at least).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I was buying at doggiefood.com for quite a while, but their prices on Orijen have been steadily creeping up, nearly to full retail.  I ordered from chewy.com for the first time, which was significantly less (comparable to wag.com, which I just checked), and everyone has free shipping over $49. Chewy is still out of stock on the 6 Fish, but are sending me several smaller bags at the same total price, so I'll be getting 33 pounds for the price of a 29.7 pound bag. 

It definitely pays to check around because prices do change.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just got another email from them, they only have the small bags of the regular Orijen Adult food too, so they're doing the same thing. 6.6 extra pounds of food for free - awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Christine, 
I pay $26 and some change for Nutrisource from PFD


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

wag.com is awesome. They have the best customer service! They always run deals for first time users to get really good discounts. So it's definitely worth ordering at least once. They also give you 5% credit on all the food you buy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I use chewy.com they are pretty good priced,and speedy delivery.


----------



## cpepper5702 (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree... I have been using Mr. Chewy since we got our dog about 9 months ago and I love it! 44lb bag with free shipping. I got it set up on a schedule to ship every 6 weeks. Signing up is free and easy. Out breeder told us about it and I love it. 

- Colton


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

wag.com has an excellent customer service. I very strongly recommend them.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

In Canada, and jealous of all this gloriously cheap dog food. Anyone use any Canadian sites? My Orijen is like $90 a bag tax in.


----------



## MyGermanGirls (Dec 23, 2012)

I was very happy with PetFlow, when I was feeding commercial food. I was able to set up a delivery schedule, which also knocked off any shipping charges


----------

